# new motobecane?



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

I was looking in the new bicycling mag and saw that BD has an orange motobecane road bike, looks to have new dura ace with ksyrium rims??? does anyone know about this?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

The only orange model I know of is the Sprint - but that one is not new, is mostly Ultegra, and has Vuelta wheels.

(Bikesdirect also has the copper Kestrel Talon TT bike - it has DA shifters, but Ritchey wheels.)


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

nah, I'm looking at the ad right now, it says, "motobecane USA immortal team 15.9 lbs* 2.7 full carbon monocoque fram/fork shimano dura ace 7900 20sp, ritchey WCS kit Ritchey seat post, mavic ksyrium wheelset, kevlar tires, LIST 5595$ (2799$ factory direct) 


this sounds like a winning combo for me, I've held off getting an immortal team but this color plus the good stuff it has on it sounds good.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

motobecane has a 2010 Le Champion CF thats org/wht but with the new ultegra 6700 group. I'm on the list for one from their next shipment in Nov.


----------

